# Günstigste Hardwarehändler



## Jan Seifert (10. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich sagt der Betreff bereits alles.
Welcher ist der günstigste Online-Hardwarehändler?

Man kann ja immer was brauchen, die Frage ist nur, ob man da nicht einiges 
sparen kann, indem man beim richtigem Händler einkauft.

MfG


----------



## t0ny (10. Oktober 2003)

OK, es gibt vielleicht Shops, da kostet das Eine oder Andere 2-3 Eur weniger, aber zum Beispiel ne GeForce 4 Ti-4200 (64MB) bekommt man nirgendswo für 88 Eur. Wenn ja, dann soll mir das jemand zeigen. Bei Preispiraten fangen die alle bei 120 Eur an.
Achso: Hier der Link  jes-computer

P.S.: Service ist vom Feinsten. Die haben selbst ein Forum ( http://www.jes-computer.de ), wo die Mitarbeiter privat auch noch manchmal nach Mitternacht antworten. Bestellen geht ganz einfach und schnell: Abends bestellt, nächsten Morgen verschickt und nach 2 Tagen bei mir angekommen (Stuttgart-->Halle(Saale). Alles in Ordnung. Nur die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten sind noch nicht die Besten...)


----------



## Georg Melher (11. Oktober 2003)

Wenn es um Preise geht, dann ist  K&M Elektronik auch immer einer der günstigsten. Einen Blick vor dem Kauf sind die allemal wert.  

*Edit*  Eine Ti-4200 (64 MB) gibt's für 96.99 €  Ist ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## danube (11. Oktober 2003)

Hab meine Pixelview GeForce 4 Ti 4200 64MB für 83.50 EUR bei http://www.nordpc.com gekauft. NordPC ist ziemlich günstig und liefern auch schnell.


----------



## t0ny (11. Oktober 2003)

@danube
Das mag vielleicht sein, nur leider gibt es das Angebot jetzt nicht mehr. Viele Händler haben die Angwohnheit, ältere Hardware gleich aus ihren Listen zu verbannen. Demnach ist jes-computer der Einzigste, der aktuell diese Grafikkarte für diesen Preis anbietet.
Nordpc fand ich nicht so seriös (da du aber scheinbar das Gegenteil beweisen kannst, ziehe ich diese Vermutung wieder zurück); außerdem haben die teilweise nicht ganz so viel Angebot.


----------



## ernii (12. Oktober 2003)

also ich hab noch keine Probleme bei Nord Pc gehabt .. wohl aber bei K&M Elektronik was ich ja net erwartet hätte ....

Aber davon mal abgesehen finde ich die besten Seiten für Hardwarepreise http://www.evendi.de  und http://www.geizhals.at .

man sollte auch beachten das sich durch Versandkosten manchmal einer der lokalen Händler doch als besser rausstellt.


----------



## DaPelz (13. Oktober 2003)

Nabend auch.
Ich würde noch http://www.snogard.de vorschlagen. Euer Beispiel mit der Ti-4200 gibt es dort für 99 euronen und die hat 128MB. Dort habe ich schon einige angebote gefunden die ich woanders nicht so billig gesehen hab.
Bei http://www.kmelektronik.de hab ich auch schon bestellt und das ging alles recht flink auch wenn einmal ein Prozessor eines Freundes schon bei der Lieferung defekt war. Trotzdem wurde alles ohne Komplikationen ersetzt.


----------

